# My food order arrived



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Paris has been on Natural Balance for over 1 year. During that time, we did experiment with other brands such as Artemis, Solid Gold, Newman's Own, BilJac, and (earlyyyy days) Eukanuba & Ceasar.

Paris loves Natural Balance's Venison & Brown Rice formula. It's the only dry food that he will eat repeatedly without getting tired of it. I'm focusing on Paris when choosing food, because, ARIES EATS ANYTHING. He loves food and anything is acceptable.

After reading about Natures Variety Prairie line (from fellow SM members), I placed an order for the canned food Venison. I figure it's not too far from what he is eating now (Venison & Brown Rice) and it can be a special meal for him to please his palate once a week or so. I also ordered the staple food in our house, Natural Balance dry food venison and some other treats.

For those of you that may want to see what the canned food looks like inside, I have a few pictures.

I also have to say that ROLL arounds are my kid's favorite treat. CRUNCHY texture that he really enjoys. 

What you see in the picture is just the single units. I figured if I am ordering online, I might as well stock up. I have 12 cans of the canned food, 3 packets of the treats each, and 2 bags of Natural Balance 5lb. LOL

When the UPS man showed up around 5 today, the kids were extra hyper. It seems like they know that mom shops online a lot for them and all packages coming in are for them. lol



















and a few of my husband and the kids barking at people (in the first pic)









and Aries...i love him so much! He is my dog, and Paris is more my husband's. Although I love them both dearly, but I truly feel that Aries adores me more. Paris tolerates me...until Daddy gets home!

















Here is Aries with my friend's daughter.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Hey, good to hear something about Paris and Aries. Great pictures, especially Aries and the little girl! Aries is so darling.









The Prairie looks good. Did they like it? Isn't it funny how UPS and FEDeX is supposed to bring things only for the furkids.......Frosty always has to check everything. If it smells like shampoo, he runs and hides!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Really cute pics!!!!







(of the babies...not the food!! LOL)


----------



## Ellas Proud Mommy (Mar 4, 2006)

You have some very cute babies!

I think it's funny that UPS comes for your babies!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

It's funny that when my Amazon ordered books arrived last week, they seemed a bit confused. Paris kept climbing on top of me to look inside the box... what, no food for me?












> Hey, good to hear something about Paris and Aries. Great pictures, especially Aries and the little girl! Aries is so darling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.

They did like the Prairie canned food. It smelled great and I did notice that it's very...consistent in texture. Half a can seemed to have gone in half a second!

It didn't stain their face/stick to their beard either.

First time customer, pretty happy so far.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Miko loves, loves, loves the natural balance rolls (as well as the natural balance dry dog food). It makes for a healthy snack and the crunchy part allows us to sneak out in the morning while Miko eats the the snack







!!

Aries and Paris are both cutie pies!!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I love your pictures - your furbabies are precious! We have Zoe and Bella on Natural Balance too (the Venison and Rice) I tried the Duck and Potato but Zoe would NOT eat it. I know a lot of others have had good luck with that too though. I am going to look for the treats next time I stock up on dog food!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Buster and sweetpea love Natures Variety Praire- dry, freeze dried and canned. I order mine from Animalworld Network or petfooddirect, whoever has the best pricing.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

Trinket is such a little piglet--she thinks Ramses's food is soooo much better than hers.....She would be in doggie heaven with your goodies!

[attachment=4765:attachment]


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey loves the Natural Balance Rolls.


----------

